# Help, unknown disease in tank



## youngfishkeeper (Nov 17, 2013)

Help me, my fish are dying and I do not know why, the first one got white spots on the front preceded by a white-ish film on one or booth of the eyes but also red gills and was gasping at the surface, the fins also showed signs of decay, I was told that it was ick( I am new to this) so I treated with that medication, it did not help:rip: Robert, then several other fish got it and died as well,they all had the same symptoms except they were not gasping for air at the top, instead they went and hid in a rock pile, unusual behavior for schooling fish. The disease is still in my tank and is close to claiming it's next victem, have been doing more frequent water changes than usual. Please help :sad:

The tank has been running for multiple months


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

IF it is ick you will need to gradually increase the heat to 86/88, add aquarium salt or add the relevant ick treatment or both, check your ammonia/nitrite levels and add an air stone if you have not got one already


----------



## youngfishkeeper (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you, I will try that


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

youngfishkeeper said:


> Help me, my fish are dying and I do not know why, the first one got white spots on the front preceded by a white-ish film on one or booth of the eyes but also red gills and was gasping at the surface, the fins also showed signs of decay, I was told that it was ick( I am new to this) so I treated with that medication, it did not help:rip: Robert, then several other fish got it and died as well,they all had the same symptoms except they were not gasping for air at the top, instead they went and hid in a rock pile, unusual behavior for schooling fish. The disease is still in my tank and is close to claiming it's next victem, have been doing more frequent water changes than usual. Please help :sad:
> 
> The tank has been running for multiple months


Keep doing water changes, that will help keep the diseases from spreading too quickly. What type of fish do you have? If you have bottom dwellers, like clown loaches, and they are at the top gasping for air, they have swim bladder disorder. All fish can get swim bladder disorder and it can be treated. You can also have a bacterial disease, in which you could treat with anti-bacteria medicine. I would go ahead and also use an anti-fungus medicine. Do not use them at the same time; and do a water change in between the medications. Also turning your heat up in the tank to 86 degrees is a good idea, but do it slowly so the fish gets used to it and won't die of shock.


----------



## youngfishkeeper (Nov 17, 2013)

It first started with a red tailed shark but now it has started on a tiger barb,
Thank you


----------

